# Hmm, no front sway bar makes for fun times.



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Today's WDCR-SCCA autox was quite simply a blast. We got five runs thanks to low turnout (July 4th, plus SCCA only restrictions).

The course was long and fast, but not too tight. I call these setups Z06 courses.  With no front sway bar in, loose doesn't even begin to describe my car's handling. In the first run, my fastest, I was drifting through almost every turn. In fact, I came very close to opposite lock in one. In the second run, the Azenis Sports had heated up to the point where they lost a lot of grip... I managed a 270 in the DRY. (On the way home, I picked up one of these: http://www.sprayer.com)

The last three runs were fairly slow due to a lack of grip and the fact that ADB-X was just plain killing me. (I suspect that the drastically reduced grip levels contributed to ADB's touchiness.) Often, when the car started to rotate, you'd hear the brakes vibrating, and it would step back into line. It was very frustrating as I was trying to drive the car as the chassis wished, rather than what the gizmos were doing. The car also became somewhat unpredicable as well.

I look forward to next weekend when I'll have my tire cooling device handy.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

:rofl:

You removed the front swaybar :rofl:

Handled nice though?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Hoping that Nick hasn't gotten his replacement parts and installed them by next weekend.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> Hoping that Nick hasn't gotten his replacement parts and installed them by next weekend.


Did he order new swaybars?

Nick, you need to just kill ADB if you are going to continue with auto-x...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> Did he order new swaybars?
> 
> Nick, you need to just kill ADB if you are going to continue with auto-x...


 No. I was adjusting one of the endlinks I'd put together, and I forgot which end was reverse threaded and which end wasn't. *snap!*

Edit: I'm hoping that keeping the Azeni cool will obviate the need for drastic measures. I drifted through the first run without any significant ADB interference... It wasn't until the second run that it started kicking in.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> Did he order new swaybars?


He broke some stuff (forget what) doing godknowswhat the other day.



> Nick, you need to just kill ADB if you are going to continue with auto-x...


I seriously wonder if there were significant changes to the ADB-X brains from 2001 to 2002. Nick is always b1tching about ADB-X, and it hardly ever affects me. Maybe it's out driving styles, maybe it's the cars. I really don't know. I need to drive his car when it has all the parts it needs and I should have him drive mine.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> He broke some stuff (forget what) doing godknowswhat the other day.
> 
> I seriously wonder if there were significant changes to the ADB-X brains from 2001 to 2002. Nick is always b1tching about ADB-X, and it hardly ever affects me. Maybe it's out driving styles, maybe it's the cars. I really don't know. I need to drive his car when it has all the parts it needs and I should have him drive mine.


 This is the first time ADB-X has bothered me since I got the Azeni. Historically, I think overdriving the car may have play a component... ADB acted largely on the front wheels. The problem is that you can't really get off the gas when the tail is coming around, which makes ADB significantly more annoying. 
It went to full massage chair mode when I was sliding through the off camber turn at the far corner. Which was REALLY annoying, as it was acting as a crude sort of DSC. It would grind the tail back in line, which wasn't really what I was looking for.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> It went to full massage chair mode when I was sliding through the off camber turn at the far corner. Which was REALLY annoying, as it was acting as a crude sort of DSC. It would grind the tail back in line, which wasn't really what I was looking for.


That's what I'm talking about. When I have the tail coming around and am on the gas, I rarely get any ADB vibration. In fact, what I do get is almost completely limited to that one section of pavement at FedEx when they have turns of a specific radius (like I've mentioned during walk throughs). On only a handful of occasions have I felt it anywhere else, and only for an instant when I have, and I don't have any real problems getting the tail out a bit.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> No. I was adjusting one of the endlinks I'd put together, and I forgot which end was reverse threaded and which end wasn't. *snap!*


Nick, believe it or not, I have two extra end links from my car. If the 330i sport package front end links fit your car.. they're yours.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I appreciate the offer, but they're several inches too short. :banghead:

Thanks, though!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> That's what I'm talking about. When I have the tail coming around and am on the gas, I rarely get any ADB vibration. In fact, what I do get is almost completely limited to that one section of pavement at FedEx when they have turns of a specific radius (like I've mentioned during walk throughs). On only a handful of occasions have I felt it anywhere else, and only for an instant when I have, and I don't have any real problems getting the tail out a bit.


 The thing is that ADB didn't bother me at all on my first run... The car slid merrily.

I *think* that the Azeni were at least partly responsible for that. It was until they'd reached stupid high temperatures that the ADB started kicking in.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

So, when do the UUC Xi bars come out?

I am going to order some new shocks and swaybars quite soon.

Thinking of H&R Sport springs too. Car should handle nice then  (at least as good as a fat 328Ci can  )


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The thing is that ADB didn't bother me at all on my first run... The car slid merrily.
> 
> I *think* that the Azeni were at least partly responsible for that. It was until they'd reached stupid high temperatures that the ADB started kicking in.


 And, thus, started trying to drive the cary beyond what the tires could handle? Hmm...I wonder if there's a pattern there? :eeps:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The thing is that ADB didn't bother me at all on my first run... The car slid merrily.
> 
> I *think* that the Azeni were at least partly responsible for that. It was until they'd reached stupid high temperatures that the ADB started kicking in.


too agressive :nono:

A032Rs are good at high temps though!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It was hard. ADB wasn't kicking in at all up front.  My whole driving style over the last year has been oriented towards coping with understeer. Coping with oversteer isn't exactly something I've had to worry too much about.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> No. I was adjusting one of the endlinks I'd put together, and I forgot which end was reverse threaded and which end wasn't. *snap!*
> 
> Edit: I'm hoping that keeping the Azeni cool will obviate the need for drastic measures. I drifted through the first run without any significant ADB interference... It wasn't until the second run that it started kicking in.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I'll to Kevin and see if we can put you in to S1RM class, S1 "Reverse Modified." :rofl:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I'll to Kevin and see if we can put you in to S1RM class, S1 "Reverse Modified." :rofl:


 Now, now. The rules say nothing about removing the swaybar.   (But if I can have my own class... :bigpimp: )


----------

